# is my staffie a pedigree long leg variaty



## WAN2 LEARN (Feb 29, 2012)

everybody says my dog is a pure bred staffordshire bull terrier long leg and i see staffies like max more than i see short stumpy staffies and recently ive been reading about it and the kennel club say to my knowledge from others that long leg staffie is really a pit bull mix which i am 100% sure is wrong i have witnessed the results of staffy x pit bull and there much bigger there face is alot different to so i dismiss that fully i see irish staffies are supposed to be fake names for pit bulls too but when i found the dimesions of the irish staffie which has a blood line as far back as kennel club version i read max is the same dimensions 17in high and 23kg at 3years old this debate has been doing my head in as i really want to know for sure i already know hes nothing more to do with pit bulls than the kc type staffie.

my own theory is short leg long leg types came from which way round they bred the bull dog and the terrier.. male terrier with female bull dog = long leg staffie... and male bull dog with female terrier made the short leg staffie but thats just my own personal thought.

thanks for reading 

please view my profile i have uploaded quite afew pictures of max.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never understood the term Irish Staffordshire Bull Terrier... Staffordshire is a county in England, so an Irish Staffordshire couldn't really exist by definition. Also, you don't really get 'varieties' within pedigree dogs. There is a breed standard for each and the only real variation tends to be the coat colour and texture. 

The thing with Staffies is, there are so many of them about and they do vary immensely with size, body shape and the way they are put together in general. I have met both quite petite Staffies and very large Staffies. 

My advice is to stop worrying about it. If you don't know what his parents were, then you may never know what he actually is, but for the sake of your boy, just assume he is a Staffy. Pit Bull is a dirty word, I'm afraid and a lot of folk are very unsympathetic towards even the friendliest dog who could be a Pit Bull type


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never heard of a long legged staffy. If you dont have his papers and proof of parents etc then you will nver know for sure. 

But what you have to bear in mind is staffs become a fashion statement some time ago and as such idiots decided to try and cash in o this by breeding theres as quickly and as much as possible and not always with another staff. As such nowadays you see wide variations in the breed as most that dont come with all their papers to prove heritage probably have a cross in the dna somewhere. 

The way i look at it is why does it matter? Are you planning on showing your dog? As if your not what difference does it make if he pure or not? Aslong as he happy and you love him thats all that really matters.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

WAN2 LEARN said:


> everybody says my dog is a pure bred staffordshire bull terrier long leg and i see staffies like max more than i see short stumpy staffies and recently ive been reading about it and the kennel club say to my knowledge from others that long leg staffie is really a pit bull mix which i am 100% sure is wrong i have witnessed the results of staffy x pit bull and there much bigger there face is alot different to so i dismiss that fully i see irish staffies are supposed to be fake names for pit bulls too but when i found the dimesions of the irish staffie which has a blood line as far back as kennel club version i read max is the same dimensions 17in high and 23kg at 3years old this debate has been doing my head in as i really want to know for sure i already know hes nothing more to do with pit bulls than the kc type staffie.
> 
> my own theory is short leg long leg types came from which way round they bred the bull dog and the terrier.. male terrier with female bull dog = long leg staffie... and male bull dog with female terrier made the short leg staffie but thats just my own personal thought.
> 
> ...


SBT's were originally bred with long legs. The short legs have come about this century. The dog in the 19th century painting on this book cover is how they looked back then The Staffordshire Bull Terrier in History and Sportby


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

My old pure bred staffy was long legged, i had his parentage and lines in paper. So yes you can get tall staffs, but unfortunately for you if you dont have the papers then you will never know. If you dont know if he is a full staff then i would just call him a staffy cross.


----------

